# Allegheny River float



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

The Fish Ohio Canoe Club made a trip over the Memorial day weekend to the Allegheny River. good float, great people and some nice fish caught. here are some pics


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

sweet thats some awesome country and great fishing!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Where did you put in and take out? Nice fish and scenery!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like you got into some good fishing over there. Nice pictures. I haven't made that trip yet, but I might do it next year. There's a RiverSmallies rodeo over there this weekend. The Buckeye Rodeo is next weekend 6/11 - 6/14.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks like an awesome time and those aare some beautiful pictures of the scenery. It looks like that part of the river could be waded? I love wet wading for smallies and would enjoy taking a trip there some day.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Plenty of wading water on the Allegheny below Warren and south! I fished that region from canoe last september and waded across entire river at a couple different campsites....boulders and rounded rocks everywhere. Locals with minnows were outfishing me and my cranks for smallmouths .


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Plenty of wading water on the Allegheny below Warren and south! I fished that region from canoe last september and waded across entire river at a couple different campsites....boulders and rounded rocks everywhere. Locals with minnows were outfishing me and my cranks for smallmouths .


There aren't many days where a minnow drifted along will not outfish the artificial baits from my experience. But if the fish are hungry there are plenty of fish to be had by other methods.

Now I am getting the itch to do a little bit of river smallie fishing.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice guys! Looks like I need to join the club and bring my Kayak!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Where did you put in and take out? Nice fish and scenery!


we put in at 2 different places, a place called Dotters eddy, floated to Emlenton and then Emlenton to Parker. Emlenton is near I-80.

jonnyspeed, you are welcome as are anyone else to join us on our floats. we will be going to the Allegheny again later this year.


----------

